# Discus + Neon Tetras for my Planted Tank.



## NursePlaty (Mar 24, 2010)

My 55g planted tank with neon tetras has been running for about a year now. I also have 5 junior discus in a 20g tank. I want to transfer them over to my 55g. The temperature in my 55g is 78-79 whereas my 20g is 84-85. Will my discus be fine in a 78-79 degree tank? Im afraid if I raise my temperature up too high in the 55g, the neon tetras and plants will die. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## sierramists1 (Jun 22, 2011)

NursePlaty said:


> My 55g planted tank with neon tetras has been running for about a year now. I also have 5 junior discus in a 20g tank. I want to transfer them over to my 55g. The temperature in my 55g is 78-79 whereas my 20g is 84-85. Will my discus be fine in a 78-79 degree tank? Im afraid if I raise my temperature up too high in the 55g, the neon tetras and plants will die. Thanks for any advice.


Liveaquaria suggests 79 degrees plus. They'd obviously like it hotter but I kept mind in 79 for quite a while and they did fine. Good luck! They're beautiful fish!


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

... and Neons prefer it cooler than that. Better if you want to keep Tetras with Discus to select a different species that thrives in warmer water.


----------



## Daniel G (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey,

By nature Discus prefer around 82-84 degree temps but it all depends on what they've been brought up in. Any big change in any variable and most fish don't do well, especially Discus.

I keep many Cardinals with my Discus, BN Plecos, Clown loaches and glow lights. All are fine as long as you don't change what they are accustomed to. Changes cause stress. Avoid change!


----------



## kamel_007 (Jan 7, 2006)

i keep my discus with angel, red phantom and black phantom tetra at around 30C sometimes it get 32C in hotter days, and they do fine, when the temperature decrease , my discus hide and looks unhappy,


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

You could substitute the neons with cardinals.


----------



## NursePlaty (Mar 24, 2010)

If I do move them over, there will not be too much of a change on temperature. May increase the temperature of the 55g to 81F or 82F. It will be only 2 degrees increase for the tetras and 2 degrees decrease for the discus.


----------

